# Sata-Laufwerke, Festplatten Reihenfolge, UUID || Udev-Rege?

## ChrisJumper

Zum Testen und als Hotplug-Station von Festplatten habe ich mir einen kleinen Rechner aufgesetzt auf den ich mich via SSH einloggen. Jetzt habe ich aber verschiedene Probleme damit.

1. Eine Bootreihenfolge oder Anordnung der Festplatten lässt sich im Bios nicht einstellen/sortieren. 

2. Das System verwendet als Main eine SSD-Festplatte, hier weigert sich aber Grub davon zu Booten, bezüglich ungültiger Partitionstabelle.

3. Welches ist der beste Weg, die Datenträger so anzusprechen das sie immer richtig verwendet werden? Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Kombination aus UUID und Udev-Regeln so das bekannte Datenträger immer die selbe Bezeichnung haben, auch wenn sie einen anderen Sata-Port bekommen? Am besten selbst lernend und automatisch, ohne das ich immer die Udev-Regeln anpassen müsste.

4. Mir war so als hätte die SATA-Technik mal damit geworben das sie Hotplug-Fähig sei. ein hinzufügen der Festplatte wurde von meinem Kernel aber nicht bemerkt. Habe ich da vielleicht eine Option vergessen, oder muss im Bios entsprechendes Eingestellt werden?

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Zum Testen und als Hotplug-Station von Festplatten habe ich mir einen kleinen Rechner aufgesetzt auf den ich mich via SSH einloggen. Jetzt habe ich aber verschiedene Probleme damit.
> 
> 1. Eine Bootreihenfolge oder Anordnung der Festplatten lässt sich im Bios nicht einstellen/sortieren. 
> 
> 2. Das System verwendet als Main eine SSD-Festplatte, hier weigert sich aber Grub davon zu Booten, bezüglich ungültiger Partitionstabelle.

 

Was für eine partitions format hast du verwendet? GPT oder dir alte DOS-Partition tabelle. Und welche grub version verwendest du?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 3. Welches ist der beste Weg, die Datenträger so anzusprechen das sie immer richtig verwendet werden? Gibt es hier vielleicht eine Kombination aus UUID und Udev-Regeln so das bekannte Datenträger immer die selbe Bezeichnung haben, auch wenn sie einen anderen Sata-Port bekommen? Am besten selbst lernend und automatisch, ohne das ich immer die Udev-Regeln anpassen müsste.

 

Definiere richtige Reihenfolge. Was du machen könntest wäre über FS Labels die Festplatten immer mit dem gleichen Namen unter /media einzuhängen (wenn automount oder ähnliches verwendet wird.)

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 4. Mir war so als hätte die SATA-Technik mal damit geworben das sie Hotplug-Fähig sei. ein hinzufügen der Festplatte wurde von meinem Kernel aber nicht bemerkt. Habe ich da vielleicht eine Option vergessen, oder muss im Bios entsprechendes Eingestellt werden?

 

AFAIK spezifiziert SATA Hotplug fähigkeit ist aber AFAIK nicht pflicht. Kann gut sein, dass der Sata-Controller auf dem Mainboard hotplug nicht unterstüzt oder übers BIOS deaktiviert ist.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was für eine partitions format hast du verwendet? GPT oder dir alte DOS-Partition tabelle. Und welche grub version verwendest du?
> 
> 

 

Noch die alte DOS-Tabelle. Eben als ich nachsehen wollte ist mir aufgefallen das die Grub-Konfiguration nicht stimmte. Problem gelöst.

GPT. Ich habe mir jetzt erst mehrere Festplatten gekauft die 2 TB groß sind. Bisher dachte ich die GPT ist nur nötig wenn man eine Partion erstellen möchte die größer als 2TB ist. Sobald man diese Partitioniert wäre es aber kein Problem. Doch wenn ich so drüber nachdenke werde ich wohl am besten gleich diese GPT-Partitionstabellen ausprobieren. Noch ist der Spieltrieb groß und es sind keine Daten auf den platten.

Grub-Version ist die stabile 0.97-r10

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Definiere richtige Reihenfolge. Was du machen könntest wäre über FS Labels die Festplatten immer mit dem gleichen Namen unter /media einzuhängen (wenn automount oder ähnliches verwendet wird.)

 

Hmm, stimmt eine richtige Reihenfolge gibt es nur wenn die Daten vom System benötigt werden. Jenseits eines USB-Wechseldatenträgers. Ich habe ein gewachsenes System das aus dem Ruder läuft wenn wenn sich die Festplattenreihenfolgen ändern. also die Reihenfolge von SDA,  SDB und SDC vertauscht wird. Hier konnte ich aber im Bios immer eine Reihenfolge der Anordnung definieren. Bei dieser Docking Station ist mir das jetzt egal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   4. Mir war so als hätte die SATA-Technik mal damit geworben das sie Hotplug-Fähig sei. ein hinzufügen der Festplatte wurde von meinem Kernel aber nicht bemerkt. Habe ich da vielleicht eine Option vergessen, oder muss im Bios entsprechendes Eingestellt werden? 
> 
> AFAIK spezifiziert SATA Hotplug fähigkeit ist aber AFAIK nicht pflicht. Kann gut sein, dass der Sata-Controller auf dem Mainboard hotplug nicht unterstüzt oder übers BIOS deaktiviert ist.

 

Ich schaue noch mal ins Bios, war mir aber sicher das da nichts verdächtiges existiert. An dem Mini-ATX Board hab ich auch eine eSata Schnittstelle. Ob es sich hier nur um einen neuen Namen für diesen Anschluss handelt oder ob bei ihm per default hotplugging aktiviert ist, werde ich nachher auch mal testen.

Bisher schrecke ich aber eh davor zurück das Powerkabel einfach anzustecken. Ohne Kippschalter werde ich wohl eh immer neu Booten.

----------

## firefly

GPT bringt neben der größeren Partitionsgröße auch unterstützung für eine eindeutige GUID für jede partition mit. Dadurch kann man mit aktuellen kernel ohne eine initramfs als root immer die gleiche partition angeben (root=PARTUUID=)

----------

